# Koi`s einsetzen



## BerndD (25. Dez. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte nächstes Jahr in meinen Teich einen Koi einsetzen. Nun meine Frage; wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt dafür?

MfG Bernd


----------



## Zacky (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Mai-Juni


----------



## Patrick K (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Hallo Bernd

nicht unter 15°c Wasser Temperatur 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Hallo Bernd,

Mai, Juni ist ein guter Zeitpunkt. Allerdings solltest du dir das mit dem Koi gut überlegen. Du hast schon einen schönen Besatz, aber für einen Koi finde ich deinen Teich etwas zu klein. Die Teile können ganz schön groß werden.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Hi Bernd,

wie Holger schon bemerkte ist der Teich mit nur 5500l viel zu klein für Koibesatz. Man rechnet minimum 10.000l für den ersten Koi, für jeden weiteren kommen dann noch mal 5000l dazu. (nur wenn der Teich schon von der Planung und Bau her mit ner passenden Filteranlage für Koibesatz ausgestatt worden ist reichen auch 1000-2000l für jeden weiteren) Koi sind Gruppenfische, 5-6 sollten es daher auch schon sein, was bei nen "normal" angelegten Teich der ja nicht schon von Bau her als Koipool mit entsprechender Filteranlage ausgelegt wurde ein Wasservolumen von min. 30.000l - 35.000l bedeutet bevor man an Koi denken sollte - die Wassertiefe sollte bei den Brocken auch auf mehreren qm2 Bodenfläche min. 1,5m betragen

MfG Frank

MfG Frank


----------



## BerndD (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich mir das nochmal überlegen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Springmaus (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Hallo 


Du hast doch Shubis somit Fische die auch wunderschön sind 

Da brauchst Du keine Koi


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koi`s einsetzen*

Oder du musst es so machen wie Ich über Jahre. 

Ich habe immer jedes Frühjahr ausgesuchte Koi gekauft. 2-3, je nach dem ob ich günstige schöne im Sortiment der Aquarienläden gefunden habe. Als Besitzer von meheren Aquarien kann ich selten an einem Zooladen vorbei gehen ohne nicht wenigstens mal zu schnüffeln was da an Zierfischen schwimmt.

Wenn dann im Frühjahr bei den günstigen Koi einer bei war, welcher erstens Metallisch in den Flossen und klare Farben und mir gefallen hat,..dann habe ich mal zugeschlagen. Die landeten im Sommer bei mir in einem Minitümpel mit Regenwasserdurchflutung und jede Menge Pflanzen. Dort haben Sie die Mücken gefressen und ich habe natürlich auch gut gefüttert.
Zum Herbst gingen die dann zu meinem Cousin in einen riesigen Goldfischteich....mit der Auflage das ich die wieder bekomme, wenn ich mal einen Teich habe. Tja, irgend wann hat er dann angefangen erst mal die Weißfische raus zu hohlen und die Goldfiche auch bis auf wenige große. Meine Koi sind Ihm und seiner Frau so ans Herz gewachen.....vielleicht bekomme ich mal Junge zurück wenn die mal ableichen.

Jetzt habe ich einen Teich....werde mir wohl mal wieder selbst welche Kaufen müssen.

Somit, wenn du jemanden kennst, wo du die Koi hin geben kannst ist es bestimmt möglich kleine Koi den Sommer über zu halten, musst dann nur den Dreh bekommen die auch im Herbst umzusiedel........Kann natürlich auch dazu führen das du einen größeren Teich baust und du deinen jetzigen nur noch als Pflanzenfilter mit einbeziehst.....soll es schon so gegeben haben


----------

